#  > GELUID FORA >  > LIVE FORUM - FOTO'S >  >  nieuw setjeeeeee, met extra foto's !!!!!

## Rv

Wij dachten, als Cyber de moeite doet om zijn nieuwe subjes door het grind en de steentjes te sleuren, dan doen wij dat ook!
<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

We zijn wel niet van plan er direct bij te bouwen, eerst sparen voor de amps en processing! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>






















Wat zit erin?

Per baskast 2*18
Per topkast 2*15", 2*10", 1*2"

Wat zijn we van plan met amps: sub en bas zeker powersoft, mid en hoog waarschijnlijk (?) ook.

____
Rv.
____

----------


## DJ Pim

Een woord: ZOHEE!

Greetz,
DJ Pim

Mijn strobe is mijn nachtlamje :-)

----------


## PowerSound

Waar zijn nu verdomme die connectoren op de subs ????

Alles kits achter de rits ?

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Als je goed kijkt, zie je volgens mij 8 polige speakon....en in de voorkant een wielplaat...

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## DJ_Robin

Whow ziet er goed uit !!! 
Ik neem aan dat je deze set 2e hands hebt gekocht ? 
Het is een merk dat ik niet kan , is het erg onbekend of heb ik gewoon niet goed opgelet ?

Ziet er gaaf uit , ik ben benieuwd naar je ampracks en processing. Heb je al wat besloten ?.

Succes ermee !


--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Max

Leuke sub's!

----------


## SWDJ

Nog een rijtje in 't grind... ik begin hier met de dag jaloerser te worden. Mooi hoor. hoeveel amps ga je gebruiken?

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Het is een merk dat ik niet kan , is het erg onbekend of heb ik gewoon niet goed opgelet ?



Is het toevallig het systeem dat hier bekend staat als: PS???

Wielen zitten op afneembare platen in de voorkant, aansluitingen zijn (denk ik) 8-polige speakon X 2 (doorlus). (Top)kasten vliegbaar? ik zie wittte punten aan de zijkanten van een aantal kastjes (op foto 6 goed te zien).

MOOOOOOIE kastjes,

Hoe groot en hoe zwaar zijn deze kasten?
ik schat: 50*60*100 cm en ongeveer 75 kg.



Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Als ik die foto's zo zie, dan spijt het mij al dat ik ze verkocht heb (grapje). 
Veel geluk en plezier ermee.

Peter

----------


## CyberNBD

Mooi setje ruben, zal ook wel lekker doorstampen <img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle>  Binnenkort ook het hele dorp laten meegenieten tijdens testen zeker <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

..:: Site Updated ::..
Greetzzz,
Tom

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Nog een rijtje in 't grind... ik begin hier met de dag jaloerser te worden.



Op dat grind of op die setjes?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

*If you can't beat them, rig them*

----------


## rinus bakker

> citaat:
> Wij dachten, als Cyber de moeite doet om zijn nieuwe subjes door het grind en de steentjes te sleuren, dan doen wij dat ook!



Maar als je ze met hun opening op het grind legt, trekt het vocht wel op en in het karton van je konussen en het condenseert in je spreekspoelopeningen.
* En ik zie VLIEGSTRIPS!   Op de subjes!!!   Wat komt er dan wel niet aan de topjes????*

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Op dat grind of op die setjes?<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



op het grind natuurlijk<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## )jeroen(

Jammer van dat ene wieltje dat net omhoog moet staan... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 			
> 				citaat:
> Wij dachten, als Cyber de moeite doet om zijn nieuwe subjes door het grind en de steentjes te sleuren, dan doen wij dat ook!
> ...



de topjes??? die komen toch in zo'n jumbojet<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## luc2366

hoe worden de wielplaten aan de fronten bevestigd?

----------


## Rv

Sja  ... merk is hier inderdaad onbekend, ook voor ons ... ze hebben een site, maar ik ben de URL kwijt. Wie hem weet (Peter?) mag hem posten!

We hebben het inderdaad tweedehands gekocht, van Peter die hier ook op het forum zit. Zowel bassen als toppen hebben vliegstrips.

gewicht? Als ik het me goed herinner toppen ongeveer 90 kg en bassen ongeveer 70 kg.

De wielplaten zijn aan de kasten bevestigd door simpele velcro-band over de hele lengte en breedte.
Dat werkt heel goed, één dingetje, ik denk persoonlijk dat die velcroband snel lost, maar daar vinden we dan wel iets op, we zullen zien.

Elke kast heeft 8-polige speakon en nog een doorlus. Voor processing weten we het helemaal nog niet, van amps komt voor 2 stacks per kant een powersoft 7000 voor de subs, een powersoft 7000 voor de bas en mid en hoog zijn we nog niet uit, maar de kans is zeer reëel dat daar ook een powersoft opkomt, bijvoorbeeld powersoftje van ong. 2*600W@4ohm voor mid en nog zo één voor hoog.

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Merijndj

Volgens mij *[u]WAS</u>* dit hun website:
http://www.production-services.co.uk

Maar die bestaat dus niet meer....

Het is volgens mij trouwens 1x15" + 1x10" + 1x2" per topkast.

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Peter Vanhove

Dat is correct, de site is een paar weken geleden in rook opgegaan.
Als ik ze zie in Frankfurt Woensdag, vraag ik wel wat er aan de hand is en laat ik het jullie weten.

Peter

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat:Het is volgens mij trouwens 1x15" + 1x10" + 1x2" per topkast.



Dit is fout, het zijn wel degelijk 2x15" elk 600W, 2x10" elk 300W en 1x2" per kast, niewaar RV.

Peter

----------


## Rv

haha, ja, inderdaad Peter! lol
En dus 2*18" in de bassen.

Jij hebt volgens mij naar een andere LS gezien Merijn, dit is de LS-2, dus per stack 2*18", 2*15", 2*10", 1*2" . Een dikke 3000W per stack. 


____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

nog een paar?







____
Rv.
____

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Mooooi Ruben! Proficiat met je aankoop!
Ik hoop het ooit eens te mogen aanhoren hier in de buurt <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> haha, ja, inderdaad Peter! lol
> En dus 2*18" in de bassen.
> 
> Jij hebt volgens mij naar een andere LS gezien Merijn, dit is de LS-2, dus per stack 2*18", 2*15", 2*10", 1*2" . Een dikke 3000W per stack.



dat zal dan wel zo zijn... ik zou graag eens een foto van zo'n topkastje zien.... zit volgens mij behoorlijk opgevouwen.

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## SWDJ

> citaat:citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
>  Op dat grind of op die setjes?
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> 
> op het grind natuurlijk



tsja, wij hebben niet eens een oprijlaan...

zeer mooi die foto van de achterkant

Check m'n nieuwe site!
Met Vriendelijke Groet, *SWDJ*

----------


## Rv

> citaat:dat zal dan wel zo zijn... ik zou graag eens een foto van zo'n topkastje zien.... zit volgens mij behoorlijk opgevouwen.



Die heb je dan tegoed van mij. Binnenkort (??) gaan we de set opnieuw bekabelen enzo, dan zal ik zeker enkele foto's maken van het binnenwerk. Maar dat kan nog wel eventjes duren hoor ... je hebt ze alvast tegoed!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Olaf Duffhuës

Ze lopen in Belgie wel een beetje achter....Dat grind op de oprit, is al jaren uit de mode...<img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_tongue.gif border=0 align=middle><img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Suc6 en groeten vanut His
Olaf Duffhuës

Laat je horrrrrrrrreeeeeennnnnn...

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat: Die heb je dan tegoed van mij. Binnenkort (??) gaan we de set opnieuw bekabelen enzo, dan zal ik zeker enkele foto's maken van het binnenwerk. Maar dat kan nog wel eventjes duren hoor ... je hebt ze alvast tegoed!



ok




> citaat:Ze lopen in Belgie wel een beetje achter....Dat grind op de oprit, is al jaren uit de mode...



of nederland loopt heel erg voor.....wat is het nauw?????

Groeten,

Merijn

Ik heb mijn eigen modelhovercraft.... 
zie mijn profiel voor een foto.

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Ruben,

Ziet er uit als een leuk setje geluid, ook de ampracks zullen gezien mogen horen zoals je aangeeft.

Nog 2 vragen van mijn kant. Ten eerste, kun je de afmetingen eens geven van die kasten. Ze zien er namelijk niet al te groot uit....of misschien vergis ik me hier dus toch hevig in. En als tweede vroeg ik mij af wat voor merk/type speakers in deze kasten verwerkt zijn...

Bedankt alvast en heel veel plezier met jullie nieuwe set!

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## Rv

Hellow Remco,

De gebruikte speakers zijn allemaal van DAS :

http://www.dasaudio.com/en/catalogo/...en/altavoz.htm
18 inch G-45 600W rms 1200W program.
15 inch G-35 600W rms 1200W program.
10 inch B-10 400W rms 800W program.

http://www.dasaudio.com/en/catalogo/componen/motor.htm
2 inch K-8 150W/500Hz, 300W/1250Hz, aangezien ze vanaf 2 kHz gebruikt worden kan er dus nog wat meer vermogen op.

De afmetingen van de kasten zijn:

840 mm hoog
600 mm breed
600 mm diep
(breedte achteraan = 500 mm)

gewicht toppen = 90 kg
gewicht sub = 70 kg

spreiding = 40*60

Siesow!


____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

> citaat: Dat is correct, de site is een paar weken geleden in rook opgegaan.
> Als ik ze zie in Frankfurt Woensdag, vraag ik wel wat er aan de hand is en laat ik het jullie weten.



Hoi Peter,
weet je iets meer? 



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Remco vd Werff

Hoi Ruben,

De afmetingen vallen dus inderdaad redelijk mee voor als je de speakerbezetting bekijkt. Ook met de speakers zit het wel goed.

Als de geluidskwaliteit ook gewoon goed is, zou het enige nadeel wat ik zou kunnen noemen het gewicht zijn. Toch wel weer flink wat kilo´s al met al. Maargoed je moet er wat voor over hebben he  :Smile: 

Groeten, Remco

Kijk uit voor je oren!!!

----------


## Music Power

Hallo Ruben,

Ziet dr strak uit man. Mooie set. Ben wel benieuwd hoe het klinkt.
Als je amps enzo compleet heb kan je wel weer een tijd vooruit  :Smile: 

Greetz...Frank

----------


## Rv

Sja, het is te hopen dat we er dan even tegen kunnen. We hadden graag op termijn nog ergens iemand gevonden die 2 stacks (tweedehands) verkoopt, dan hebben we 8 stacks, dat zou ons NOG beter uitkomen. (2 amp-racks op 2 ohm) 
Maar er zijn  zo weinig 'production services' gebruikers, dat de kans klein is dat we dat gaan vinden vrees ik.
Maar achja, dat is nog niet voor nu hé.

We hebben nu toch definitief besloten om er powersofts op te hangen. Vraag me niet wanneer ze komen, hangt van de centjes vanaf! <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

En inderdaad, de set weegt heel wat, maar wij zijn (als 'oud hout' gebruiker) heel wat gewend!
lol

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Even nieuwsgierig doen: ga je nu voor je installaties ook hogere verhuurprijzen aanrekenen?
Want een hele PA van 4kW,met FX,micros,belichting en nog eens 2 techniekers, voor maar 200 (gezien op je website),daar ga je je nieuwe set toch niet mee terugverdienen denk ik.

----------


## Rv

***, die site ja, daar wordt hard aan gewerkt, want die prijzen zijn inderdaad al ... erg oud. <img src=icon_smile_blush.gif border=0 align=middle> Ik zou zeggen, blijf daar even weg aub!

De prijzen liggen al hoger, en wanneer de nieuwe set in gebruik wordt genomen zullen die nog wel wat stijgen hoor.

Terechte opmerking dus Davy!

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Ah zo ik snap het ja.Ik zou met zo'n setje ook liever daar mee spelen dan achter de PC aan de website werken <img src=icon_smile_cool.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar ik wou het je gewoon even laten weten dat ik het nogal goedkoop vond, vooraleer je door onze "noorderburen" in een bepaalde categorie van 'marktver*******' gestopt wordt <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>





> citaate prijzen liggen al hoger, en wanneer de nieuwe set in gebruik wordt genomen zullen die nog wel wat stijgen hoor



Ik hoop voor jou dat er geen klanten van jou meelezen op het forum  :Smile:

----------


## Rv

Bij onze vaste klanten is die prijsstijging al aangekondigd ... die weten het dus reeds. (wordt veel ver vooraf geboekt, dus dan kunnen zij het zelf reeds doorrekenen, anders is dat nadien lastig hé ...)

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

Euh, bij een nieuwe set hoort ook een 'nieuw' amprack.

De uitgangen/ingangen enzo zijn nog wel niet naar buiten gebracht, ook testresultaten heb ik nog niet, foto's van de boxen aan de binnenkant, ... 

Het komt allemaal nog, geef ons nog wat tijd.

Maar deze foto's wilde ik jullie alvast niet onthouden!







____
Rv.
____

----------


## Radar

Knappe kist, bijna helemaal vol.
In de chat hadden we vandaag discusie over de hoogte, 15 of 16 HE.
en zou je ook een foto van de achterkant kunnen plaatsen?

----------


## Rv

Yep, 15 units.
Het onderste paneel van 3 units, daar komt dus de bekabeling op.

Achterkant is ook nog niet volledig bekabeld, amps zijn nog niet ondersteund, ... maar arré, spaar jullie comments dus nog enkele dagen, ik post nog wel eens nieuwe foto's!



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

> citaat: bijna helemaal vol



sja,
*racklight
*3units lade
*2 LEM DX24
* blindplaat voor koeling van amps
* twee amps
* blindplaat voor koeling van amps
* twee amps
* 3 unitplaat met aansluitingen

Voller zullen we ze zeker niet steken, want we willen zeker wat ruimte zodat de amps makkelijk kunnen ademenen ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rieske

Zie ik het goed ??? Alle versterkers en controllers op één groep ? 

Hoeveel ampere trekken die Powersoft's ?

----------


## musicjohn

'k mis alleen de rode PTT sticker op die brievenbus bovenin <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>



Greetzzz... <img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>

John

't is aan de Costa del Sol... (ting-e-ling-e-ling), daar slaat mijn hartje op hol... <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## John b

Digam 7000 power consumption; full power stereo 4 ohm 4800Watt
digam 3000 power consumption; full power stereo 4 0hm 2000Watt 





John.
Doe mij maar martin(i)

----------


## Max

MOOOI  :Smile: 

Mijn complimenten !!!!
wat voor flightcase is het ?
en komt er nog een ansluitpaneel voorin of niet ?

 Lightshock drive-in show  is Powered by  Wharfedale  <img src=icon_smile_sleepy.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## sub7

sodeju...dat kachelt zeker wel door
op het laag.

ik denk dat onze AP sub7s en sub3 dat
net niet zo'n vermogen hebben  :Frown: 

leuke kist btw

[Die KF930's bonken !]

----------


## DJ_Robin

Zow dan , das nog eens een strak rackje !
Maar waarom die 3 units lade en 3 units connector plaat ?
Zow word je kist zo hoog en je heb toch zeker niet zoveel connectors dat je persee een 3 units nodig hebt ?

Erg mooie amps hoor ! moet ik nog ff voor sparen

M.V.G

--  Pacific  Rentals  -- 
sound & light concepts

----------


## Rv

Mmmmmm, volgens eerste plan kwamen er redelijk wat connectors op het plaatje, vandaar de 3U ... 

En we vonden op de PA beurs geen kleinere case die 50 cm diep was, en dus hebben we er maar een lade bijgekocht. Wij hebben altijd genoeg rommel onstage die we niet direct kwijt kunnen <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

Maar het kon inderdaad kleiner ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

Euh, sja, enkele foto's van de kasten open, zoals beloofd.

Ook een vraagje, ik heb een willekeurige kast opengedraaid, dus ik weet niet hoe het met de rest zit, maar:
de hoorn van het hoog zit niet helemaal juist voor het gat van de driver (enkele mm fout ... je kan het zien op de foto). In hoeverre is dit nadelig voor de klank?







____
Rv.
____

----------


## Merijndj

hartstikke bedankt Rv<img src=icon_smile_wink.gif border=0 align=middle>.

al kan ik het nog niet zien:




> citaatit is fout, het zijn wel degelijk 2x15" elk 600W, 2x10" elk 300W en 1x2" per kast, niewaar RV.



is die 15" voor de sub?
dan zou het nog maar 2x10" zijn voor de top en dat snap ik ook nog ff niet.... die 2" is nu duidelijk.

Maar nog een bedankt Rv voor de foto's (en het eraan denken)..

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## )jeroen(

Hoe ze die 2x18" in de sub hebben gekregen snap ik wel, maar die 2x15 en 2x10 in die top?

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Merijndj

> citaat:
> Hoe ze die 2x18" in de sub hebben gekregen snap ik wel, maar die 2x15 en 2x10 in die top?



+2"

daar zit ik ook heel erg aan te denken...

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Rv

Mmmmmmm, hoe moet ik het uitleggen ... bovenaan in de top zitten de twee 10", schuin in de hoorn (je ziet ze net blinken).

De 2" hoorn, sja, die zie je zeker zitten hé? Nu ACHTER die 2incher zitten de 2 x 15 inch woofers, en die spelen recht naar de zijkant van de kast.

De 15" inchers zitten eigenlijk hetzelfde geplaatst als de 18 inchers in de sub, enkel zit de eene 18" wat hoger als de andere, en bij de 15" is dit niet, die zitten op dezelfde hoogte.

Ik hoop dat het wat duidelijker is, ik zou aan mijn eigen uitleg niet aan uit kunnen, misschien jullie wel!
 :Wink: 


____
Rv.
____

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Rv, ga je dat amprekje echt op 1 stopkontakt 20A gebruiken???

----------


## Rv

Ja, dat is de bedoeling ...

____
Rv.
____

----------


## Peter Vanhove

> citaat: 	 Rv, ga je dat amprekje echt op 1 stopkontakt 20A gebruiken???



 



> citaat:  	 Ja, dat is de bedoeling ...



RV, dat zou ik nooit doen. De stroom die die jongens trekken (en zeker bij 2 ohm loads) is te groot. Misschien zal je zekering van 20 A het nog wel houden (ik zeg misschien), maar je versterkers zullen NOOIT hun volledig vermogen leveren. Om er iets uit te krijgen moet je er eerst iets instoppen nietwaar.
Gewoon 2 kringetjes voorzien, op elke kring 1x7000 en 1x5000 en 1x processor, dat is toch maar 1 stopkontaktje meer hé.

Peter

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Als je die subamps op 2 ohm gaat laten spelen,was het dan niet beter geweest om 2 rekjes te maken,waardoor je veel kortere speakerkabels krijgt?

----------


## Merijndj

Rv.......,

ik snap het volledig, zeg ik er even bij: de 10" speaker achter de bovenste hoorn wijzen met de conus en de stofkap naar voren en staan vertikaal.

bedankt voor de uitleg!

Groeten,

Merijn

----------


## Stijn Vanstiphout

Op het zicht: leuke speakers, versterkers en processoren.


foute flightcase-indeling...

Ik had twee rackjes van een vijftal units leuker werken gevonden. Twee amps per rack en een processor. Dit i.v.m. handelbaarheid, betere stroomverdeling op twijfelachtige 220 prikjes, en natuurlijk het opdelen van sets.

mvg,


Stijn Vanstiphout,
SVD, Klank & Licht & LVL Audio-Visueel
België

Stijn.Vanstiphout@pandora.be ook op MSN

----------


## ozzy

ineens weet je het!!! je wordt conducteur!!!

----------


## )jeroen(

Weet je misschien ook wat voor merk speakers erin zitten? Dit is trouwens wel een ongeloofelijk compacte kast voor de speakers die erin zitten.

Gr.

)jeroen(

----------


## Rv

Hoi,

inderdaad compacte kasten voor de power en de speakers dat erin zitten ...

* 2 inch K-8 150W/500Hz, 300W/1250Hz + hoorn http://www.dasaudio.com/en/catalogo/componen/motor.htm
* 2 x 10 inch midspeaker DAS B-10 400/800W met fasepluggen en hoorn 
* 2 x 15 inch basspeaker DAS G-35 600/1200W
* 2 x 18 inch subbasspeaker DAS G-45 600/1200W



____
Rv.
____

----------


## Rv

'k heb toen enkele mails gehad om mijn bevindingen met de set en vooral met de amps eens te posten. Omdat we er in den beginne zelf niet veel ervaring mee hadden (je kan moeilijk op een paar keer gebruik afgaan ...) heeft het even geduurd.

Ziehier:

Over de aankoop van onze set zijn we zeer tevreden. Het klinkt erg goed, en gaat ook hard. Dat is wat we zochten. Enkel mag de bas wat verder dragen, en ook bij grotere openluchtconcerten zouden een paar extra subjes zeker niet misstaan. Iemand die dus nog enkele (2) baskasten van een LS-2 heeft staan, die mag me altijd contacteren!

Over de gebruiksvriendelijkheid: de set is erg compact, dat is uiteraard makkelijk en leuk. Maar: dat heeft als nadeel dat de toppen zonder podiumstuk niet op hoogte staan (als ze op de bas staan). Daarom hebben we zelf een podiumstukje gemaakt om onze stack wat hoger te zetten. Nadeel is en blijft dat die top redelijk veel weegt, en die is dus moeilijk de hoogte in te zwieren.
Maar op veel plaatsen is er uiteraard een podium, en is er geen probleem.
Je krijgt in de bestelwagen, aanhangwagen, vrachtwagen, ... makkelijk 12000W kwijt zonder dat het veel plaats inneemt. Want vervoer kost geld!

Processors: laat ik me liever nog niet echt over uit, we hebben er nog niet veel mee geëxperimenteerd, maar zijn functie als cross is tot hiertoe vlekkenloos.

Over de amps: positief! We twijfelden sterk omdat er (forum, PA-beurs, ...) zoveel mensen waren die het ons afraadden, maar we zijn blij dat we ze gekocht hebben. Ze wegen weinig, worden helemaal niet zo warm als hier beweerd wordt, en vooral: ze klinken ook goed en gaan ergug hard.

Meer moest dat dus niet zijn!

Ook kreeg ik al verscheidene mails van mensen die vroegen of ik niet tevreden was omdat we twee toppen verkopen. 
We zijn dus zeker wel tevreden, maar we komen met 4 toppen ruimschoots toe. Vandaar dat er eventueel twee weg mogen. Anders staan die dingen hier jaren in het stof, en dan ben je er ook niets mee hé ... vandaar dus!

so long dudes!

____
Rv.
____

----------

